
Crowdsourcing Your Ideas for a better founder conference - alain94040
http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2010/10/14/your-ideas-for-the-next-founder-conference/
======
alain94040
How to make it to a big conference like DEMO or TechCrunch Disrupt (upvote if
you like this idea)

------
alain94040
An iPhone app that helps me find relevant people for my startup (upvote if you
like this idea)

------
alain94040
A startup competition with a prize (upvote if you like this idea)

------
alain94040
How to raise money from angels (upvote if you like this idea)

------
alain94040
Invite pg as a speaker (upvote if you like this idea)

